# Cleaning A Pompano. Easy Way!!



## RickL

I've never cleaned a Pompano. Do you have to fillet them?


----------



## eric

i just gut it.
and pan fry or grill it whole.


----------



## HStew

Leave the head on [flavor,essential oils],remove gills[bitter], remove guts,cut a few diagonals down side so the juice from the lemon slices you put on top bastes the meat. Or just head, gut, and scale it to clean it.


----------



## RickL

*Pompano has scales*

I learned something today. i caught some nice Pompano last year on the springmaid pier but we through them back because it was the 1st day of our vacation. Then a storm front moved in and killed the fishing... I thought pompanos had a skin....thanks, Rick


----------



## kyoung490

pomps have really small scales, but filleting a pompano is just as difficult as gutting, heading and scaling one.


----------



## hifu

http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...ic_id=25183&mesg_id=25183&listing_type=search

Sorry, tried to put up the link but you can copy and paste this'n


----------



## greg12345

Easy fish to clean. Just gut the fish, cut out the gills, and scrape out the kidneys (red blood next to the backbone). Don't even need to scale them. Leave the head on, lots of good meat and gives it flavor while baking or broiling. Pompano taste good enough that you can often abuse them after you catch them and still have them taste good, but it never hurts to bleed them right away and pack them in ice before cleaning them.


----------



## Brook

I don't know why, but many fishermen seem to think fileting is the only way to clean their catch. Such is not the case, of course. You can find several other methods here: http://www.the-outdoor-sports-advisor.com/cleaning-fish.html

Pompano are one of those fish that, IMO, are best prepared in-the-round. The whole fish is cooked, by whatever method preferred, and each dinner gets one. Or, in the case of a larger fish, the whole is presented at table, and then portioned out. 

Pompano can be cooked using any recipe that works for mackerel. For a real treat, try making one on the grill, stuffed with crabmeat.


----------



## Brook

>but we through them back because it was the 1st day of our vacation. <

Happens to all of us, sooner or later Rick. Which is why it's a good idea to learn about super-chilling. You can find the how-to details here: http://www.the-outdoor-sports-advisor.com/freeze-fish.html.

One of the benefits to superchilling is the length of time fish stays fresh. Using ice, alone, you can keep fish fresh for a max of about 72 hours. With superchilling, however, the fish stays fresh and wholesome for at least a week. 

It's a technique every fisherman should learn.


----------



## ToferLee

Steps To Cleaning Pompano (Or any fish really) : 

1. Jump up and down 3 times as to celebrate you delicious catch. (Optional) 

2. Gather things you'll need, cutting board, fillet knife( I would avoid an electric with pompano, very delicate meat and you'll every bit), Some paper towell for cleaning up, and a bowl of ice slush (To place fish in, or fillets) 

3. Depending on if you want it whole or filleted: Make cut from anal hole to front fin to remove guts, pulling them out by hand is often easier than cutting them out. I usually also wash the cavity to help remove anything left over, especially if you cut an intestine on accident or anything. 

4. I usually then then scale the fish using a rough knife of butter knife. Go ahead and cut away any fins, and carefully cut out the gills if cooking whole. (With Pompano it has very small scales and needs very little scaling.) 

5. If you would rather fillet it, cut from just behind front fins at angle until you hit back bone, then carefully carve around belly cavity it not gutted. (You may lose meat this way, but its fast and easy.) Stop just before tail, if you want flip it over and this allows you to easily skin it. Although with many fish the skin has lots of flavor and it may be better left on. (With like rockfish, bluefish I take it off because of its oilyness) 

6. Place finished fish or fillets in bowl of ice slush to keep meat fresh, cook however desired. Pompano is awesome baked with a little lemon and olive oil. 

7. Enjoy!


----------

